# Ομοιοπάθεια καί συμπάθεια



## ianis

Γεια σας. Εκτός από την ιατρική τέχνη έννοια του πρώτου όρου υπάρχει κανένα διαφορά μεταξύ τα δύο λέξεις; Το λεξικό μόνο έχει τη σημασία την ιατρική τέχνη για εκείνη.


----------



## sotos

Υπάρχει μεγάλη διαφορά. Δεν χρησιμοποιούμε το "ομοιοπάθεια", αλλά χρησιμοποιούμε το "ομοιπαθής", = "έπαθα το ίδιο με κάποιον άλλον". Για παράδειγμα:

- Μου έκλεψαν το πορτοφόλι.
- Είμαι κι εγώ ομοιοπαθής

Υπάρχει και στο Ευαγγέλιο, Πράξεις, 14:15.


----------



## ianis

Σε ευχαριστώ sotos.
Αλλά στην έξης νεοελληνική μετάφρασή από ένα αρχείο κείμενο εμφανίζεται ως ομοιοπάθεια ή όχι;

"ενώ προκαλεί τις παροχές των άλλων δια των φαινομένων παθόν, μέσω μιας απόρρητης ομοιοπάθειας"

Ενώ την λέξη στο αρχαίο κείμενο είναι 'συμπαθεία'- "διὰ δή τινος ἀρρήτου συμπαθείας".


----------



## Perseas

ianis said:


> Γεια σας. Εκτός από την ιατρική τέχνη έννοια του πρώτου όρου υπάρχει κανένα διαφορά μεταξύ τα δύο λέξεις; Το λεξικό μόνο έχει τη σημασία την ιατρική τέχνη για εκείνη.


Στα νέα ελληνικά την έννοια "fellow-feeling" ή "fellow-suffering" την έχει το ρήμα "συμπάσχω", ενώ το ουσιαστικό "συμπάθεια" και το ρήμα "συμπαθώ" έχουν την έννοια "liking"/"affinity". Η "ομοιοπάθεια" όμως σημαίνει "fellow-suffering" ή και "likeness". Γι' αυτό πιστεύω ότι η "συμπάθεια" του αρχαίου κειμένου αποδόθηκε ως "ομοιοπάθεια" στα νέα ελληνικά. Επίσης, στον καθημερινό λόγο ακούγεται κυρίως το επίθετο "ομοιοπαθής".


----------



## ianis

Σε ευχαριστώ Perseas αυτό είναι μερικές φορές το πρόβλημα των λεξικών ως σχετικά με συμπάθεια στο λεξικό της νεοελληνικής γλώσσας στην πρώτη θέση  είναι  sympathy/compassion και ότι λέγεις στην δεύτερη θέση και μπορεί να δώσει εσφαλμένη εντύπωση της κοινής χρήσης του όρου.


----------



## sotos

ianis said:


> "ενώ προκαλεί τις παροχές των άλλων δια των φαινομένων παθόν, μέσω μιας απόρρητης ομοιοπάθειας"
> 
> Ενώ την λέξη στο αρχαίο κείμενο είναι 'συμπαθεία'- "διὰ δή τινος ἀρρήτου συμπαθείας".


Σωστό είναι, αλλά σπάνια χρησιμοποιούμε τη λέξη "ομοιοπάθεια".


----------



## ianis

Εντάξει, και σε ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες.


----------



## ianis

Και "ταυτοπάθειά"; Χρησιμοποιείται ως συνώνυμη αλλά δεν εμφανίζεται σε κανένα λεξικό της νεοελληνικής γλώσσας.


----------



## ianis

Ή μήπως πρέπει να συμπεράνει από λέξεις τύπου αυτού τη σημασία; Και να υποθέσει ότι "ταύτο" και "όμοιο" αμφότεροι δείχνουν ομοιότητα;


----------



## dmtrs

ianis said:


> Και να υποθέσει ότι "ταύτο" και "όμοιο" αμφότεροι δείχνουν ομοιότητα;



Σωστό, αλλά ενώ το _ομοιο_- δείχνει απλή ομοιότητα (similarity), το _ταυτο_- δείχνει απόλυτη ομοιότητα (identicality).


----------



## ianis

dmtrs said:


> Σωστό, αλλά ενώ το _ομοιο_- δείχνει απλή ομοιότητα (similarity), το _ταυτο_- δείχνει απόλυτη ομοιότητα (identicality).


Το καταλαβαίνω και σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. Αλλά η λέξη "ταυτοπάθειά" δεν φαίνεται κοινής χρήσης και έχώ την περιέργεια αν νομίζεις ότι ένα ελληνικό πρόσωπο που τύχη τη συναντά για την πρώτη φορά θα καταλάβαινε την έννοια της διαισθητικά;


----------



## dmtrs

Πράγματι είναι σπάνια λέξη, όμως καθένας που έχει αντίληψη της γλώσσας θα καταλάβαινε το νόημά της γιατί υπάρχουν πολλές παρόμοιες λέξεις: ταυτολογία, ταυτόχρονος, ταυτοποιώ...


----------



## ianis

Μερικές φορές φοβάμαι ότι την έννοια της λέξης μπορεί να έχει παρασύρει από την αρχική έννοια τους όρους που την αποτελούν.


----------



## dmtrs

ianis said:


> Μερικές φορές φοβάμαι ότι την έννοια της λέξης μπορεί να έχει παρασύρει από την αρχική έννοια τους όρους που την αποτελούν.



Μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις καλύτερα πώς το εννοείς;


----------



## ianis

Θα προσπαθήσω. Μια περίπτωση θα ήταν όταν τη σύνδεση τις δύο λέξεις δεν επιδεικνύει τη σημασία ότι τη ενώσει τη σημασία τους όρους μεταφέρει, η άλλη αν μετά τη σύνδεση τις λέξεις τη σημασία τη συνολική λέξει που προέρχεται από τα δυο και ότι ήταν ένα στο παρελθόν  θα άλλαζε και γίνεται άλλη.

Για παράδειγμα το μεν Θα ήταν η ομοιοπάθεια και η ταυτοπάθεια όπου αν και δεν έχουν ακριβώς την ίδια σημασία τον "όμοιο" και το "ταυτο" αλλά όπως καταλαβαίνω ταυτοπάθεια και ομοιοπάθεια έχουν την ίδια έννοια, και το δε θα ήταν την περίπτωση όπου οι λέξεις αλλάξαν την έννοια τις από την αρχαία γλώσσα.


----------



## Perseas

ianis said:


> Για παράδειγμα το μεν Θα ήταν η ομοιοπάθεια και η ταυτοπάθεια όπου αν και δεν έχουν ακριβώς την ίδια σημασία τον "όμοιο" και το "ταυτο" αλλά όπως καταλαβαίνω ταυτοπάθεια και ομοιοπάθεια έχουν την ίδια έννοια


Καταρχάς πρόκειται για δύο πολύ σπάνιες λέξεις (η "ταυτοπάθεια" είναι ακόμη σπανιότερη), όχι μόνο για τον προφορικό αλλά και για τον γραπτό λόγο, και τις συναντάς σε κείμενα με ειδική ορολογία, π.χ. φιλοσοφικά. 
Το "ταυτο-" και το "όμοιο-" έχουν παρόμοια σημασία, αλλά όχι ακριβώς την ίδια, όπως λες. Όμως το ίδιο θα έλεγα και για τα σύνθετα "ταυτοπάθεια" και "ομοιοπάθεια". Στην "ταυτοπάθεια" βλέπω "ακριβώς τα ίδια παθήματα".


----------



## ianis

Perseas said:


> Καταρχάς πρόκειται για δύο πολύ σπάνιες λέξεις (η "ταυτοπάθεια" είναι ακόμη σπανιότερη), όχι μόνο για τον προφορικό αλλά και για τον γραπτό λόγο, και τις συναντάς σε κείμενα με ειδική ορολογία, π.χ. φιλοσοφικά.
> Το "ταυτο-" και το "όμοιο-" έχουν παρόμοια σημασία, αλλά όχι ακριβώς την ίδια, όπως λες. Όμως το ίδιο θα έλεγα και για τα σύνθετα "ταυτοπάθεια" και "ομοιοπάθεια". Στην "ταυτοπάθεια" βλέπω "ακριβώς τα ίδια παθήματα".


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ perseas.


----------



## ianis

Στο κείμενο αυτό ομοιοπάθεια εμφανίζεται σχετικά με τους ανθρώπους και ταυτοπάθεια με τους θεούς μήπως αυτό είναι η αίτια, αλλά στο αρχαίο κείμενο η λέξει είναι η ίδια και είναι συμπάθια.


----------

